# Wtb carp bait



## AllEyezOnMe

Anyone got any good carp bait for sale? Im wanting to stock up before season starts. Pm me with any leads.

Thank
eyez


----------



## ironman172

I always made my own.....yellow corn meal and bread crumbs, anise extract or something else for the scent ....stay on the hook good if done and mixed right


----------



## Socom

I use one of two baits to catch all my carp

1: "sticky" white breat. Ex Wonder bread

2: Homemade dough bait.

Here is my recipe. 

1 cup flour
1cup cornmeal
1 cup water
a little bit of anise or vanilla extract (optional)

Mix it all together adding more water or cornmeal if needed for the right consistency.

Best if used on a treble hook. I used this bait to catch a lake record.

You can use the same recipe to make more or less, but the poroprtions have to be the same for water, flour and corn meal (2 cups water, 2 flour 2 cornmeal etc)

Good luck


----------



## bountyhunter

that home made stuff is grandpa,s . I remember that from 60yrs back a real killer bait.


----------



## buford2

put that stuff in a rag and boil it. then pour in the sink and if it bounces its ready!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

just fish for saugeye...you'll catch em...lol


----------



## walleyejigger

can of wholekernal corn


----------



## geoffoquinn

I second the corn. Just soak it in vanilla in a ziplock bag or jar out in the sun for a few days. The stuff will produce carp at the least one season.


----------



## greg3891

Use that same recipe below and add 1 can of creamed corn, 1 box of any flavor jello you want, cup of millet (bird food) 1/2 cup of pine nuts, and 1 bottle of molasses. If to moist add some more flour and cornmeal. Let ferment and ready to go. Now the real trick get a bag of puffed cereal, and a bottle of cinnamon extract, and fresh loaf of bread. In a ziplock mix about 2 cups of large puffs and cinnamon together well. Now the end, put two puffs on carp hook, wrap them tight with the white bread, and then pack a ball of your carp bait about tennis ball size pack it pretty tight, launch it out and wait. I leave slack in the line between reel and first eye loop and when the slack goes its on. LOL I know this is a lot of reading but trust me it does work.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...mOdPr0QHt-oGwCQ&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1680&bih=896

Those english blokes are serious about their carping. "Spodding". They rocket those tubes out there which open up and release a bunch of bait. I've seen some mixes where they also mixed in maggots.


----------



## billjaco

greg3891 said:


> and then pack a ball of your carp bait about tennis ball size pack it pretty tight wait.


Tennis ball size? 

The carp that eats that deserves a nap, like a human after Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## LeeWoolery

Eyez:

...buying commercially-made carp dough takes the fun out of it

...always made our own strawberry-flavored carp dough from a recipe in a 60's fishing magazine article by Lefty Kreh:

1 cup flour
1 tablespoon of sugar
2 cups cornmeal
2 cups of water
1 pack of strawberry Jello
1 teaspoon of vanilla
3 Lysine tablets

1-dry-mix flour, sugar and cornmeal together and crush in Lysine tablets

2-bring water to boil and slowly add Jello

3-slowly pour dry mixture of corn meal and flower into water constantly stirring as you go 

4-turn down heat and continue to stir

5-dump mixture onto a sheet of wax paper until cool and add vanilla

6-should fit in a Cool Whip container and keep fridgerated

Be careful to label container...it smells so good that someone might think it's candy or cookie dough.

From the article:

"More exotic formulas have been devised to catch carp and catfish than any other fish. One of the best carp doughball recipes comes from Lefty Kreh, the latter-20th-century&#8217;s "Godfather of Flyfishing," who got it from a local carpmeister. The key is Jell-O, preferably strawberry. The quick recipe is as follows:

Bring a pint of water to a boil, reduce the heat to low and stir in half a pack of strawberry Jell-O. Add two tablespoons of sugar and a tablespoon of vanilla extract. In a separate bowl, dry-mix two cups of cornmeal and one cup of flour. Now sprinkle some of the dry-mix over the setting Jell-O. When a bubble appears, add more dry-mix. Keep doing that until all the dry-mix is used, stir for half a minute and then dump the goo on a sheet of aluminum foil. When it cools, knead it into a ball. Wrap the ball in foil or a big Ziploc bag and store it in the refrigerator, where it&#8217;ll keep for a week or so. On the water, simply break off bait-size pieces, knead into little balls and thread them onto the hook."

Carp love it.


----------



## Flathead76

Canned corn


----------



## MickeyJ

Simple bait I've been using for years and have always had success with:

* box of Wheaties
*can of whole kernel corn

mix them together until you have a good dough consistency....pack it on a hook.....haul 'em in!

If I get bored with corn (which rarely happens), I'll substitute red pop....brand doesn't matter!

Is it spring yet?


----------



## samfishdyt

My go to bait in a pond or small lake is surface fishing with bread. First rip a few piece of bread into...well...smaller pieces of bread. Don't ball them up just throw them out so they float of the water. This will allow you to see where the carp are feeding and cast in that vicinity. It doesn't usually spook them because they're too busy eating to pay attention. Try to cast ahead of where they are swimming so they cross paths with your bait. Set up by: 1. Rip the corner off of a piece of white bread fold it in half and squeeze it in the middle. This will give the bread weight and gives a good spot for the hook to stay in. Leave the edges fluffy this allows it to float. 2. Put the hook through the part of the bread you squeezed and leave it exposed. I use a number 10 hook w/ no weight. 3. Cast out and WAIT till they suck the bad boy all the way in. 4. Set the hook, and hold on. In rivers I go with something like corn or dough balls (as others have stated) and fish on the bottom. You can use the bread in slack water during low water conditions. If theres too much current it will be pushed to the shore or downstream, making it impossible to lure them into one spot.


----------



## Tribal Carper

All the baits above will certainly catch carp...but if your after USA BOILIES then you will find them here....

http://www.cnycarpcandy.com/index.html
http://www.k-1baits.com/
http://www.worldclassicbaits.com/

Also these North America carp tackle shops sell both USA carp baits and UK carp baits.

http://www.bigcarptackle.com/store/home.php
http://www.wackerbaits.com/sf/home.html
http://www.carpkit.com/

I mostly use boilies now (pop-ups) that float, I use a small split shot about an inch from the hook , just enough to hold it down, when the carp comes in to suck it up...it goes in far and if your using a hair-rig , they will hook them selfs and blaze off....with EURO rigs there are NO little tap tap bites, only screamin runs, if you don't not have baitrunner style reels , then you MUST loosen your drag or you risk loosing a rod & reel for sure.

I also SPOD boilied field corn over my rigs to draw carp in.

93stratosfishnski , 
If I wanted no fight in a fish , I would fish for saugeye , but I think they fight like wet dish rags and too me THEY are trash fish.....go BIG or go home , I want a fish they will pull drag and fight longer than 30 secs. But thank for the suggestion.


----------



## ostbucks98

Tribal Carper said:


> All the baits above will certainly catch carp...but if your after USA BOILIES then you will find them here....
> 
> http://www.cnycarpcandy.com/index.html
> http://www.k-1baits.com/
> http://www.worldclassicbaits.com/
> 
> Also these North America carp tackle shops sell both USA carp baits and UK carp baits.
> 
> http://www.bigcarptackle.com/store/home.php
> http://www.wackerbaits.com/sf/home.html
> http://www.carpkit.com/
> 
> I mostly use boilies now (pop-ups) that float, I use a small split shot about an inch from the hook , just enough to hold it down, when the carp comes in to suck it up...it goes in far and if your using a hair-rig , they will hook them selfs and blaze off....with EURO rigs there are NO little tap tap bites, only screamin runs, if you don't not have baitrunner style reels , then you MUST loosen your drag or you risk loosing a rod & reel for sure.
> 
> I also SPOD boilied field corn over my rigs to draw carp in.
> 
> 93stratosfishnski ,
> If I wanted no fight in a fish , I would fish for saugeye , but I think they fight like wet dish rags and too me THEY are trash fish.....go BIG or go home , I want a fish they will pull drag and fight longer than 30 secs. But thank for the suggestion.


I think he was just saying when he is fishing for saugeye he always catches carp....not sure of why you went all hostile???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

